# New Renegade R8/40 bow by OK Archery



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Here is a new prototype 40" ata bow OK Archery plans to offer around November of this year.
It is called the R8/40.
Since it is a prototype, specs are subject to change.
It is in addition to their current Renegade 8 bow with a 36.4" ata.
I have been shooting the current Renegade 8 for the past few months and it's the best handling, best feeling, and easiest bow to hit a target with of any I have ever shot. :thumbs_up
For those of you who know me, you know, I only shoot the very best available. 
The new prototype is shown with my favorite cam system of all time, the 3 track x-cam. :thumbs_up
There is nothing ever engineered for placing an arrow in the x ring of a target on a consistent basis like an x-cam, imo.
The R8/40 will be fantastic for anyone wanting a superior bow for competition shooting of any type or even hunting for those who want a longer ata bow.
If you're not satisfied with any bow you have shot to date, think outside the box, not a fanboy, and want a bow with fantastic craftsmanship and shootability, you should check out OK Archery's current and future offerings.
Yes, I'm biased in my opinion of OK Archery's bows but they really are that good. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*A few special features of OK Archery bows not found on others !*

OK Archery builds their risers from 7000 series aluminum which is far stronger and more expensive than any built by an American manufacturer.
The riser is strong, dense, hard as nails, and extremely flex resistant making for an incredibly stable platform for shooting.
They use Z bearings for their cams which resist friction and heat others wilt under.
Their axles are the strongest in the industry too.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Sag,
That is one of the cleanest & coolest looking bows I've seen in a long time !!!
Very Nice :thumbs_up
You know how to pick em :wink:


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hit-em said:


> Sag,
> That is one of the cleanest & coolest looking bows I've seen in a long time !!!
> Very Nice :thumbs_up
> You know how to pick em :wink:



Thanks, ol' friend. 
You know how to pick them too !


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Once again for the best bows nobody knows !


----------



## One_Eyed_Fly (May 24, 2009)

Sag,

Are you getting a new R8/40 ?
It looks like another great bow.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

One_Eyed_Fly said:


> Sag,
> 
> Are you getting a new R8/40 ?
> It looks like another great bow.


Hope to, fly man.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello guys.

Her are the first pics of the new R8/40. It is not the Double-Cable-System, sorry. That's the bow of a friend, he prefers finger-shooting. The R8/40 goes 283 fps with a 375 grain arrow and a draw length of 31 inches in our test. With release and a 320 grain arrow the R8/40 will surely be faster. Btw. red is not the standard-color, that's black.

More details and pics at the weekend on the website of OK-Archery.


















Enjoy, northshorewolf


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Bow looks sweet.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one sweet looking bow. Are they available in the US?


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> That is one sweet looking bow. Are they available in the US?


OK-Archery has no distributor or direct-dealer in the US, but you can order directly. Contact OK-Archery over ok-archery.de.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

What is the price going to be on this bow?
Don.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

The price in Germany is 1180,00 Euro for the standard-system and 1280,00 Euro for the shoot through system. Please ask OK-Archery for shipping cost and taxes. They have shipped one to the US last week.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW!!! Thats $1552.29 US.



northshorewolf said:


> The price in Germany is 1180,00 Euro for the standard-system and 1280,00 Euro for the shoot through system. Please ask OK-Archery for shipping cost and taxes. They have shipped one to the US last week.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I would love to get my hands on one of their shoot through systems but the price is just way to steep along with the long lead time.
If they want to get any kind of presence here in the states they need to seriously look at their pricing along with their lead time.
The American market has so many good bows at competitive prices $1500 is not going to make it here on a no name bow .. no matter how well it's made.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Great looking bow; thanks for the pics, NSW.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Sagittarius said:


> Great looking bow; thanks for the pics, NSW.


With pleasure. I have put some more on the OK-Archery website last saturday.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*The latest and greatest !*

Here are some pics of the new second generation prototype bow from OK Archery called the DST for Double Shoot Through.
It has a shoot through riser with a shoot through harness and 3 track cams. 
IMO, it will be the ultimate target bow :exclaim:
Sorry, no specs and price at this time since it's still in the prototype stage.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Dst /\


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Here are a few pics of the 3rd generation DST with gold and green limb pockets for an unusual and unique look.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Another pic


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

another.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Close up of the limb pockets.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Sag,
It looks like you've found the perfect bow for you !!
I love the color scheme on this bow ...very cool !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hit-em said:


> Sag,
> It looks like you've found the perfect bow for you !!
> I love the color scheme on this bow ...very cool !!! :thumbs_up



Hey, ol' friend.
That bow belongs to a member of OK's staff and is the 3rd prototype.
A 4th prototype is forthcoming. 
Would mind owning one in the future though.


----------



## northshorewolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Hit-em said:


> Sag,
> It looks like you've found the perfect bow for you !!
> I love the color scheme on this bow ...very cool !!! :thumbs_up


Yep, it is mine. I was inspired hearing an old song from Bob Marley " I shot the sheriff". So why not the Rasta-colors for the prototype? First it was only a marketing-joke, but now I really like the color-scheme.


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Here are some pics of the new second generation prototype bow from OK Archery called the DST for Double Shoot Through.
> It has a shoot through riser with a shoot through harness and 3 track cams.
> IMO, it will be the ultimate target bow :exclaim:
> Sorry, no specs and price at this time since it's still in the prototype stage.



Just like the old York STO..


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

Why are all the best target bows available overseas? 

I would love to shoot one of these OK DST bows! 

Maybe "Pinwheel 12" should pick these up, he can add to his unique lineup of Merlin bows.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I still believe Merlin blew it by not bringing out a 3 track bow in 2003 like they told me they would !
I doubt, my ol' friend Pinwheel 12 would be interested in carrying OK bows but you never know. 
The archery world has never realized what a marvelous shooting system the 3 track actually is.
A select few do and that's all that matters to me. :thumbs_up


----------

